# Not EXPAT but TRAVEL advise needed(plz help)



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi ,

I live in Seattle and got a 5 day long vacation in Independence day weekend. I wanna make most of this holiday by visitin' a new place(after rotting here for 2 years).

*I CANNOT drive and need a place having day trips or public transport.*
Besides,the places I wanna visit are either
*good for FALL n terrible for summer( Zion/ Sedona/Arches/Smokeys)
*good for Christmas/thanksgiving(Hawaii)

I am all confused and frustrated!! I think I might have to sit home this vacation 

*Please please please suggest me some nice (cheap) place to relax and click some pics*. I have to visit WITHIN US as I am on an unstamped visa.

thanks,
Rob

*Places already visited*:New York, Boston, Orlando ,Chicago, Miami, Daytona, St Augustine, Washington, Los Angeles, Vegas, Grand Canyon, Yosemite, Everglades, Salt Lake City, Yellowstone, Monetery Bay,San Francisco and of course, Seattle


----------



## bringyourbumpershoot (Jun 1, 2011)

x1y2z3 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I live in Seattle and got a 5 day long vacation in Independence day weekend. I wanna make most of this holiday by visitin' a new place(after rotting here for 2 years).
> 
> ...


...


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

x1y2z3 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I live in Seattle and got a 5 day long vacation in Independence day weekend. I wanna make most of this holiday by visitin' a new place(after rotting here for 2 years).
> 
> ...


Thought you lived in Tampa Florida, or does it depend on which forum you are posting on? How can anyone take you seriously?:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Denver CO and Austin & San Antonio TX come to mind.


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Denver CO and Austin & San Antonio TX come to mind.


lemme search, thanks


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Carl,

Check the Canada forum. I am living in Seattle now.If I were in Tampa , I wouldn't be longing for a vacation this desperately, that too alone 

*Am going San Diego, Vegas(stop), Zion, Bryce and Death Valley.*

thanks,


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Death Valley in July !!!!!!

Are you mad?


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

I will reply you after I come back Alive


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It is forecast to be 108 degrees at Furnace Creek (the place where the two main hotels are) in the next few days and there is a wind advisory through Wednesday.


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

its a day trip in an ac bus *(to try the camera I upgraded to)*, how bad it can be...

but thanks for the warning.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In an airconditioned bus I don't think you will come to too much harm.

If you were thinking of hiking however ..................


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Crawford said:


> In an airconditioned bus I don't think you will come to too much harm.
> 
> If you were thinking of hiking however ..................


hmmmm....may be someday in life, but not with my current fitness level


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Back in the early 1990's, I once went to Death Valley in the beginning of August just to see how hot it could get. It hit 125-126ºF during the days, and dipped to about 118ºF at night. (but it's a DRY heat, hahaha)

At the motel in Stovepipe Wells, there were 3 of us - the two guys who ran it during the summer, and me. Scotty's Castle was worth the drive across the valley, and inside it had leather curtains hanging over the windows, and about 20º cooler inside. And a bored-looking park ranger.

During the days, the only other person I saw was a guy racing a strange looking car back and forth across the bottom of the valley. He was working for Mercedes Benz, driving a new model with all kinds of paper covering different parts of the car, and a huge bank of computers where the passenger seat would have been. He was testing a new Benz model out in the extreme temps.

Well worth the experience. Good place to get away from everything for a bit.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

x1y2z3 said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Check the Canada forum. I am living in Seattle now.If I were in Tampa , I wouldn't be longing for a vacation this desperately, that too alone
> 
> ...


you need to read your own post so you can keep your story staight, on the Canada forum on may 31st you said you live in Tampa Florida, on your June 9th post on here you said you have been rotting in Seattle for 2 years


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> It is forecast to be 108 degrees at Furnace Creek (the place where the two main hotels are) in the next few days and there is a wind advisory through Wednesday.


Try Ft. Worth it will be a bit warmer and windy, windy:>) 
Anyone who "rotts" in Seattle has not bothered to check out this city and its surrounding countryside. Within a short drive or even walk you have art and culture, high dessert and tropical rain forest. Head south to stop at Mt. St. Helens, cross the Columbia and drive part of the restored Jubilee Trail with some of the most gorgeous waterfalls within steps of small parks off the trail, spend a day in Portland, OR then take it slowly towards NoCal. Make sure you can get back without a speeding ticket.

What is an "unstamped visa"?


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

I moved to Seattle for short term but got a new project with better pay; if I don't take a full time position here(depends on payoff), I will be moving back. My FT employer is in Tampa 

I have barely seen Seattle other than the Pike Place (not even the famous zoo), and so I am effectively newbie here ...went 2 a few pubs and other downtown areas last few months to like this place. Not working so far

[red]
If I make a move to another country, it is likely be from Tampa.
If I decide on another country, the benchmark is Tampa. 
[/red]


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

*tropical rain forest*
where? how can you have tropical vegetation and climate naturally in 48 degree north?

*desert*
where?

I am on work visa but it is not stamped on passport. I never left US since I graduated. I need to get it stamped .I have heard Canada isn't good for consultant jobs visa stamping, and didn't get a long enough vacation to get it done from my passport issuing country. Else I would have taken a 5 days off, coupled by two weekends and gone to Portugal


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

GringoCarlos,

Great!! However, death valley might be canceled because they havent sent me confirmation. I might try the red rock canyon in case they strike me out. How is mexico turning out for you? Where are you now?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

x1y2z3 said:


> *tropical rain forest*
> where? how can you have tropical vegetation and climate naturally in 48 degree north?


Gulf stream



x1y2z3 said:


> [*desert*
> where?


Yakkima



x1y2z3 said:


> [I am on work visa but it is not stamped on passport. I never left US since I graduated. I need to get it stamped .I have heard Canada isn't good for consultant jobs visa stamping, and didn't get a long enough vacation to get it done from my passport issuing country. Else I would have taken a 5 days off, coupled by two weekends and gone to Portugal


This sounds as fishy as a can of sardines on vacation in Death Valley


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

twostep said:


> This sounds as fishy as a can of sardines on vacation in Death Valley


ever been on OPT with loans on your head?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

x1y2z3 said:


> ever been on OPT with loans on your head?


Have never been OPT nor do I discuss my financial situation. What does it have to do with your fishy sounding visa situation?


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

twostep said:


> Have never been OPT nor do I discuss my financial situation. What does it have to do with your fishy sounding visa situation?


My visa situation might sound fishy to anyone ignorant of transfer from student to work visa. 

But to explain,

my passport has student visa on it. After I left college I applied for work visa and got papers.

I am on work visa now. But to get it stamped on my passport I must leave US and get stamped in US consulate of preferably country of passport. I didn't get a big vacation to go there. When I re enter US I need to get my visa stamped on my passport. 

I cud have tried Canada but if denied or delayed badly there, I might have lost my job. An attorney advised me not to.


----------

